# Where is the TT Fuse Box Located?



## Kalpz (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi i know this is a stupid question but can anyone tell me where the fuse box is located on a TT225?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Right hand end of the dash IIRC


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

HI,
you will find it on the drivers side end plate on the side of the dash ,open the door to see it ( its the end of the dash , black bit ), just pull it off.


----------



## Kalpz (Jul 18, 2006)

thanks for that, i'll give it a go now.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Kalpz said:


> Hi i know this is a stupid question but can anyone tell me where the fuse box is located on a TT225?


This will help with lots of queries including your current one 

Joe

http://www.wak-tt.com/guides/ttc.pdf


----------



## Kalpz (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks Joe i found it in the end.


----------

